# Short list of all things new KF owners should do ?



## 350X (May 25, 2012)

Short list of all things new KF owners should do ?

I know my GF all to well and even though Im over joyed with my China tablet, I know all I would of heard about is how cheap it was. 
Regardless of how great mine runs.

So I had to get her the name brand yuppie tablet for book readers


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

350X,

Welcome to KindleBoards!

Not sure about the "name brand yuppie tablet for book readers" part...  I think you'll find that our members have a range of devices, and many of our Kindle owners have more than one device. (I have an iPad in addition to my Fire.)

As for what a new owner should do...there's a quick start guide that comes with the Fire.  But:
Join KindleBoards
Charge it
make sure it's registered to the owner's Amazon account
download the Amazon Free App of the Day
use the free month of Amazon Prime to download a free book
use the free month of Amazon Prime to start streaming free videos.

Betsy


----------



## 350X (May 25, 2012)

Well for her it sort of is, as being name brand is the key feature for her.

how close is it to a regular Android device?

like the first thing id do is put on programs like app tyrant or titanium back up

does the kindle have such stuff for those, whoops just in case moments?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it has its own interface, though a different launcher can be sideloaded.  I don't have another Android device, so I can't really address the differences, but we do have members who can.

Apps for it can be purchased or downloaded through the Amazon Appstore for Android.  Apps can be sideloaded by changing a menu option to allow third party apps.  Icons for apps that are sideloaded will not be as high resolution as native Fire apps.

You can download the user's guide for the Fire if you want before it comes.  

As for backup Apps, I'm sure there are some in the App Store, or some can be sideloaded.  However, since it is a device for primarily consuming Amazon content, which is primarily backed up to the cloud, I've not looked into them.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

350X. . . . I applaud you for getting her what _she_ wants. . .even though you seem to think it's a bit silly.  I'd suggest you go one step further and let her set it up as SHE wishes. . . .Betsy's suggestions are good . . . send her here to ask questions. . .we don't (usually) bite.


----------



## 350X (May 25, 2012)

Well im learning to never listen to what she says when it comes to gifts, also never leave them where she can find them, she will open and re-wrap. This time around she isn't expecting it. Been stalling about giving her my 7" Eken T02A, was "testing" it before I gave it to her.
Even though its a rock, plays all the cool games and does everything I can toss at it. I know all I would hear about how it only cost $100, regardless of how well they work. She wants to be able to tell people what it is by name and have em go "ohhh he bought you what?"

This time I got her good as I over paid, starting a "layaway" before the $199 or less price drop everywhere.
I'm getting robbed blind on this for love. [And would of rather bought 2 1/2 new 7" Ekens]

Problem is I need to give myself a better chance at fixing it when he kids mess it up.

Do I just treat it like my reg android devices that aren't rooted??

Can I assume if it runs ok on my 2.2.2 OV or 2.3.4 tablet, 
99% chance it will run fine on the KF, just side load the APks

my quick short list of apps to put on it.

AppTyrant
avast antivirus
ATK <---- hehehehe 
Dolphin HD 
Google Sky Map
Google Earth

.......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

350X-

Yes, in general, most sideloaded apps I've tried run fine. Not all, though. It's a case by case basis.

These two have Kindle Fire versions...
avast! Mobile Security 
Dolphin Browser HD

I would guess that ATK would work; we have similar apps available on the Fire through the app store. BadAss Battery Monitor is one that a lot here use. Same with AppTyrant. Basically, you'll have to try them to find out.

Google Sky Map and Google Earth are not available through the App Store, probably because they assume that the device has GPS or some location component, which the Fire does not. I believe some here have installed the Sky Map app early on and had some issues. There's a thread somewhere or perhaps those members will join in.

EDIT: Here's the thread, and it does look like people were able to get it to work?
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,100919.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My question would be. . .does she want those apps on it?  

Obviously, I don't know your girlfriend, but I've been 'gifted' my share of gadgets.  I want to be the one that opens the box and does the set up so that I know exactly what's on there.  I'm happy to have help available if I need it. . .but I figure it's MY thing and I want to know how to use it.

I'd also dispute that $199 is overpaying for the Kindle fire. . .but I guess that's an opinion sort of thing.


----------



## 350X (May 25, 2012)

Well only thing I put on it was avast anti virus and asphalt adrenalin 6, had to test the grafix 

Ok what is the goofy sensor in the top corner that is not a camera

Ok how do you change wallpaper?

And or why can't a single wallpaper in the amazon store work on the KF< they all say, sorry this don't work on your device...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

350X,

Not sure I know what you mean by the sensor in the top corner that is not a camera?  

The native Fire launcher does not allow for different wallpaper.  To use wall paper, you need to sideload a different launcher, such as Go Launcher.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I remember reading last year that the sensor (upper left corner if port at the bottom) used go be used for automatic screen brigtness control, but I am not sure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, yeah, thanks, Anna.  I couldn't see the sensor this morning when I looked.  I'd forgotten about that discussion.  We decided it was either a light camera or a mini spy cam so Amazon could see what we were doing.  

Betsy


----------

